# ,  / > Kenwood >    Kenwood

## ra3pop

,         KENWOOD?    .

----------


## ra3pop

> ""     . ,        ...
> 
>            ,   -   .


   ,     ,    -  ,        .        ,     .     .  - -  : TS-450SAT, TS-570DG, TS-690SAT,   ..

----------


## Serg

"":
http://cqham.ru/un7gm_tbl.htm
http://cqham.ru/test.htm
http://cqham.ru/obzor.htm

        TS-2000,     .

    - TS-570 +   500,    DSP .

----------


## ra3pop

!

----------


## Serg

,   ,     \    10  50 !     ,   V - 10, S 25  50.

----------


## VOVAN.59

> TS-450  3- - SAT-100W,DAT-25W,VAT-10W.


       - TS-450SAT.   ?
   73,

----------


## Serg

> 


       ,    ,       -,   ,    .

----------


## ra3pop

TS-570DG?     ?

----------


## Serg

> TS-570DG?     ?


    , imho.

----------


## nomade

> TS-570DG?     ?


 ...  "" .  :Smile: 
 !

----------


## rv4lk

TS-570DG,    .    ,   .     .      .       .  ,   .    ,     ,      .         ,    .
 . RV4LK

----------


## RV9CX

> -,   ,    .


  TS850      >3.



> S 25  50.


.     D.

: TS850   .

----------


## RZ3AGI

> rv6ali
> 
>  
> 
> 
>        ,    ,       -,   ,    .


    1992       4

----------


## Vladar

!  RA3POP.       Kenwood570DG.  .    .      .    .   .    - .    CW      .   .    . ( .  40       CW  5 .    .   - 40,3 .)  ! (      ,      1350 ..) .73!!! .

----------


## ur8mh

http://www.uu2jj.nm.ru

----------


## Serg

TS-850: http://www.cqham.ru/ts850repair.htm




> - .   -


     ,  850-, ,   ,     .

   " ",  TS-870... , ,     .

----------


## Serg

,   ,   , DSP  570 ,  -,        10  . 

 850-     -pbt        ,      ,  -       7-8 ,   .

          270  500?

----------


## alex74

> " ",  TS-870... , ,     .


   2000 2 , TNC,      .  16  2   16  1 .     . UGLY        -TS870  :Very Happy:

----------


## 775



----------


## 775

> TS2000    ,   .        870



     2000  870           ,            ,  "" ! :Super:

----------


## UA9AU

2008 ?

----------

775

----------


## 775

> 2008 ?


         2008  :Shocked:   Kenwood  ?? :Super:

----------


## 775

> -    ,   ?


     ???        ,  ,   ,       ! :Shocked:    !!!!

----------


## 12

"   2000 .     ."- -   ,  - -

----------

